

Google wave invites going for ~$100 on ebay - andreyf
http://cgi.ebay.com/Google-Wave-Advance-Access-Invitation_W0QQitemZ190338773533QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item2c5113321d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182

======
rlm
12 bids, $100: [http://cgi.ebay.com/Google-Wave-
Invite_W0QQitemZ320430457658...](http://cgi.ebay.com/Google-Wave-
Invite_W0QQitemZ320430457658QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Software?hash=item4a9b24c33a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14)

9 bids, $102,50: [http://cgi.ebay.com/Google-Wave-
Invite_W0QQitemZ280403832589...](http://cgi.ebay.com/Google-Wave-
Invite_W0QQitemZ280403832589QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Software?hash=item41495eef0d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14)

Also, this:

    
    
        Startup idea: an eBay system to sell invites you get from Google Beta programs.
    

\- <http://twitter.com/migueldeicaza/status/4506427752>

------
bhousel
They're a waste of money at any price. I hear from a friend who activated his
wave account this morning, that you can't create a wave account that has the
same name as a gmail account. So it seems very likely that all gmail accounts
will eventually be wave accounts someday anyway.

~~~
bkbleikamp
When I got access to Wave a few months ago, it was not possible to associate
Gmail accounts with Wave at the time.

I am guessing that with the new rollout, they have made it possible.

~~~
jraines
My Wave username is the same as my Gmail one.

------
xabier
I'm stupid, I had 8 this morning! Now I only have 8 happy friends ... ;)

~~~
wmf
Did your friends actually get into Wave or are they just on the (very very
long) list? There's a huge amount of invite begging going on but it's not
clear that these "invites" are worth anything.

~~~
xabi
As far as I know, all are on the long list.

------
davidw
People were bidding crazy money for gmail invites a while back, too.

------
shimonamit
Human herd behaviour at it's best.

~~~
electromagnetic
I can moo better than anyone, just try me!

------
ajju
These are Sandbox invites. In all likelihood your gmail account will become
your wave account and the sandbox accounts may or may not stay alive as
developer accounts. Spending money on invites is pointless.

~~~
jeremyawon
so these are for the wavesandbox.com dev server? i got in on the first (uh..)
wave of invites ages ago, but haven't received any codes today.

~~~
ajju
Yes (as far as I know). My wife got one yesterday and it was for
wavesandbox.com.

Edit: I was wrong. The new invites are for the production server.

------
markessien
Hmm, I've had google wave for some months now, and I somehow don't see much a
use for it at the moment.

------
ryandvm
Hmm. Glad I didn't pay for mine. I'm sitting here playing with myself in a
solitary Wave...

Who wants an invite to my Wave? You've got to already have an Apps account @
googlewave.com.

~~~
dhughes
Sure, just send me one of your invites ;)

------
bcl
This is silly! How many degrees of separation are there from someone with wave
invites...

------
pkrumins
Can anyone send me an invite please? My email is peteris.krumins---gmail.com.
Thanks! (replace --- with @)

Edit: I wonder why this is getting downvoted. This seems a completely ok
comment to me.

Edit2: A good person just notified me that he has sent me an invite! Thanks
dan!

~~~
sahaj
can you get me an invite? i'd really appreciate it. drkrool--gmail--com

------
quizbiz
Everyone wants to be one of the first.

~~~
hackernews
It's not even an immediate either. They are paying to stand in line.

~~~
acangiano
Like Amazon pre-orders.

------
KClough
Buy it now 75$ !
[http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=30035...](http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300352956461&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT)

